# lonely girl



## luckie (Mar 13, 2006)

hi. I m new to this site and wondered if any one would want to talk to me. 
I am 32 and from birmingham uk and i am a very shy person who finds talking and meeting people really hard. I get embarassed very easily as i get tongue tied or just dont know what to say. Its easier just to avoid talking but obviously this is impossible. I get lonely and bored. I m just a boring person really. People think i m rude and ignorant because i dont tal
k much . But i m not, honest! Would anyone like to talk to me? 

in case any body does my addy is [email protected]
[wont hold my breath though]


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Becky said:


> luckie said:
> 
> 
> > But i m not, honest! Would anyone like to talk to me?
> ...


Note the comma.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll send ya an email


----------



## luckie (Mar 13, 2006)

sorry. i meant i m not ignorant or rude. I am an honest person


----------



## LonelySap (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi I'm lonely also. Do you want to chat?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

She posted that in 2006.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> She posted that in 2006.


She could still be lonely.....

He probably found this post by doing a google search on some random topic. It looks like he's a new member. That's how I found this site


----------



## ELO (Oct 31, 2012)

haha, I was going to send her an email too. Glad you all saw that!


----------

